# added another Yamaha...



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

this time it`s an export #50 model. 3 digit serial probably places it at the beginning of the 50s...I`ll ask the guys at the Dynamic site here and see what they think. Of course it`s all solid maple and spruce and I believe they are lacquer finished as all of mine have crazed and checked finishes, see bottom right hand side of the top pic. Needed a good cleaning, and now I just throw away the rags instead of washing them...they just get too dirty removing 40 or 50 years of crud, but after polishing it with Gibson`s polish she`s ready for action, tuned 1/2 a step down to take some of the pressure off the top just in case eh, she`s no spring chicken anymore.
Remember this label and headstock...in case you come across any at yard sales or something because they were made for sale overseas and don`t hesitate in buying them...they are great little guitars.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

nice guitar pete.Im thinking about getting a used fg-335,what do you think about those old yamahas?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

honestly...I have only one FG laminate...sounds good and most people who own and play older FGs love em but I`m surrounded by all solid wood Yamaha Dynamics and I`m so happy with those that I see no reason to buy the laminated models, the only FGs I`d be interested in are the FG-1000, 1500 and 2000...the early solid Brazilian models. I come across FGs all the time in shops here but don`t even pick em up...I`m getting confined for space and I have to be selective on what I buy now. 
But heres what I found for the FG-335

Year(s) Sold: 1977-81 
Original MSRP(US$): $193.00 
Top: Spruce 
Back / Sides: Mahogany 
Neck: Nato 
Fingerboard: Indian Rosewood 
Bridge: Indian Rosewood


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Another one for the Yamaha club, Pete? :smilie_flagge17:

It looks great!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> nice guitar pete.Im thinking about getting a used fg-335,what do you think about those old yamahas?


I have a FG 450s. Hold out for one of those. Brazilian Rosewood B/S Spruce top with deluxe inlays. First guitar in twenty years that I wanted to buy. Better than most D28's or 35 I have played.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice yamaha in Cobourg 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ar-with-Case-Mint-Condition-W0QQAdIdZ58298536


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

xuthal said:


> nice guitar pete.Im thinking about getting a used fg-335,what do you think about those old yamahas?


I just picked up a 81 today for 250.00 Good shape it is loud ...I don;t play but my friend couldn;t believe how good it sounded


----------

